# Share expenses



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

What's your average expense ? ... I live not too far from Bayou Chico and could be available a couple days a week


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd like to know some details as well


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

same here im right on barrancas and im usually off on weekends.


----------

